# Back in Black (encore) : ils reviennent le 23 mai 2015



## macinside (12 Décembre 2014)

J'ai pas eu d'alerte flaque ®© mais les vieux australiens reviennent pour le 23 mai 2015 pour une UNIQUE DATE EN FRANCE, la mise en vente des billets est pour le 18 décembre à 10H

http://accueil.stadefrance.com/fr/customers/billet/concert-acdc-2015


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2014)

pas libre. j'ai piscine


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2014)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Sans moi, je serai sous l'eau qq part dans le sud.



Pas de changement.


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2014)

Seconde date pour le 26 mai 2015 ! mise en vente des billets demain 10h !

la première date était "soldout" en 1h !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2014)

Je serai encore sous l'eau


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2015)

j'ai été au concert au stade de France le 23 mai, et il y a eu des progrès sur l'organisation surtout pour le carré or : bar dédier dans le carré, WC directement accessible, vendeur de bière ambulant 

La première partie c'était NO ONE IS INNOCENT, je n'ai jamais accroché, c'était pour passé le temps, la seconde par contre c'était plus sympa, un groupe qui m'était inconnu : Vintage Trouble, un groupe de blue rock qui à une pèche d'enfer et tout le monde semble avoir aimé.

Puis le grand moment est venu, tout le monde était chaud public comme groupe, contrairement à il y a un 5 ans nous avons du slam, du pogo et mec du public qui montre son cul  au hasard du pogo j'ai pu me retrouvé devant 






Le concert a été magistrale, avec un interminable Let There Be Rock et son solo de fou d'Angus 

Je viens de voir passé l'info, Angus est à Rolland Garos, il vient d'annoncer qu'AC/DC reviendra en France en 2016


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2015)

oups


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2015)

oups


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2015)

macinside a dit:


> Angus vient d'annoncer qu'AC/DC reviendra en France en 2016


Cette fois, je leur envoie mon agenda qu'ils arrivent à trouver une date qui m'aille


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2015)

ça parle de Mai 2016, en Juin 2016 le stade ne sera pas dispos, ou alors ils vont faire encore plus grand dans un hypodrome par exemple

edit : peux être dans le bordelais : http://www.girondins4ever.com/breves/20150518/112129-goudard-en-2016-certainement-madonna-acdc


----------



## gKatarn (30 Mai 2015)

Mai, je suis déjà booké à l'Ascension et la Pentecôte. Faut que j'appelle Angus pour que ce soit après


----------

